# Verzeichnisse mit common Dialog auswählen



## Hamadi (25. März 2004)

Ich habe das Problem, daß ich mit dem Common Dialog Control ein Verzeichnis auswählen will und KEINE Datei!
Mit der ShowOpen-Methode öffnet sich das Öffnen-Dialogfeld, jedoch kann ich immer nur eine einzelne Datei auswählen und keinen ganzen Ordner.

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?

Vielen Dank, 
Gruß Matze


----------



## DrSoong (25. März 2004)

Schau dir mal den Tipp auf ActiveVB an, da findest du eine elegante Möglichkeit dazu.


Der Doc!


----------

